# التداول والتخزين السليم Handling and proper storage و محاضرة عن وسائل التخزين Storage media



## tamer safety (1 أبريل 2011)

أخوانى نقدم لكم اليوم 
محاضرة بور بوينت عن التداول والتخزين السليم Handling and proper storage
و محاضرة ثانية عن وسائل التخزين Storage media
لجميع العاملين بالسلامة و العاملين بمجال المخازن و التخزين 
للتحميل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/document/Ku7W...r_storage.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/MaLV...age_media.html
من اجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم :12::12::12:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2011)

محاضرات هامة
ألف شكر


----------



## agharieb (18 يناير 2012)

جـــزاك اللــه خيـــرا


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

معلومات غاية فى الأهمية كما انها تحتوى على القوانين اللازمة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زياد رزق (24 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم اللة خيرا*


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (26 مارس 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

